# Envoyer des mails par la ligne de commande



## Benji (2 Février 2010)

Bonjour a tous, 

J'ai fait un petit script qui permet de verifier sur une page d'un site web, si celle ci contient un terme bien precis. Dans ce cas, il invoque la commande mail pour m'envoyer le resultat en piece jointe.

Jusque la, pas de probleme. Cependant, je n'ai pas de serveur smtp sur mon mac et je souhaiterais, par simplicite utiliser celui de mon FAI.

J'ai beau chercher mais je ne vois pas (ou alors j'ai besoin d'une nouvelle paire d'yeux  ) comment specifier le serveur smtp. Est ce possible dans la commande mail ?

Merci


----------



## Benji (15 Février 2010)

je me reponds a moi meme : sendEmail via port


----------



## ntx (15 Février 2010)

Et un petit "man mail" donne des résultats encore plus intéressants, pas besoin d'installer quoique ce soit :rateau:


----------

